# router suggestions?



## bragss2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys, I am a newbee, pls suggest a router for around 5K
Any idea how is the performance of Linksys. I am looking at following options - 
Linksys WRH54G, 
Linksys WRT54G (cost-Rs2600), 
Linksys WRT54G2 (cost-Rs3200), 
Linksys WRT310N (cost-Rs5800), 
Linksys WRT160N (cost-Rs4450). 
Has anyone used/is using one of these. 
I am looking at performance, security and ease of installation/use.
Thanks.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 6, 2008)

better go for a router that supports both 802.11g and 802.11n

wrt310n has HTML based config interface and you can configure it in 4 steps.

Make sure that the router you buy has WEP authentication and strong signal.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2008)

^^WTF is this??


----------



## R2K (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
why..? what happened?


----------

